
Bela: An Embedded Platform for Low-Latency Interactive Audio - cannam
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/423153472/bela-an-embedded-platform-for-low-latency-interact
======
cannam
Quite exciting I think. This is an embedded module built on the BeagleBone
Black, designed for audio synthesis and processing, with real-time Linux,
support for Pure Data patches, and audio and sensor I/O. It comes from Andrew
McPherson's lab, the same as responsible for the TouchKeys augmented piano
keyboard
([http://www.eecs.qmul.ac.uk/~andrewm/touchkeys.html](http://www.eecs.qmul.ac.uk/~andrewm/touchkeys.html)).

